# Unicender arrives!!



## Rickytree (Jul 17, 2009)

Just got it! And it's raining.. Tried it out in the garage and can not wait till tomorrow. But first I need to read and UNDERSTAND the directions. My hats off to Morgan!


----------



## Treetom (Jul 17, 2009)

costly little device. i hope you're pleased with it, ricky. a video would be cool. work safe.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah Rick, where's the video? lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah, that's a sweet looking device. My partner ( before I met him ) was buddies with the inventor and helped a bit in the testing phase. Am definitely interested in hearing from someone with real world experience though. Keep us posted!


----------



## Rickytree (Jul 17, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> Yeah Rick, where's the video? lol.



LOL Ya kinda stuck my foot in my mouth here. Got the video but just putting it up is alittle tricky. I've been really busy but want to make a video using the unicender and the grcs with the drill. Will try to get something together soon. Cheers!


----------



## Rftreeman (Jul 19, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> Yeah Rick, where's the video? lol.



opcorn:


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## oldirty (Jul 19, 2009)

hey ricky. you do any crane work? i am burning through a ridiculous amount of prussic cord and wonder if i should just get the unicender. 


and....where the vid man?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 20, 2009)

oldirty said:


> hey ricky. you do any crane work? i am burning through a ridiculous amount of prussic cord and wonder if i should just get the unicender.
> 
> 
> and....where the vid man?



Get a Spiderjack OD, the shiznitz for what you're doing.


----------



## treevet (Jul 20, 2009)

I got an Ascendtree is the Uniscender a trade name or a general name for these devices?


----------



## B.Secord (Jul 21, 2009)

Treevet, I don't think they are the same thing. I have had a Uni for about a month now. Works great in both DbRT and SRT applications. It takes a bit of practice on SRT descent! 

Your saddle type seems to be important to maximize all the benefits the Uni offers. Yup expensive, but worth every penny! IMO


----------



## treevet (Jul 21, 2009)

B.Secord said:


> Treevet, I don't think they are the same thing. I have had a Uni for about a month now. Works great in both DbRT and SRT applications. It takes a bit of practice on SRT descent!
> 
> Your saddle type seems to be important to maximize all the benefits the Uni offers. Yup expensive, but worth every penny! IMO



Thanks for reply aboat (canadian for about) the uniscencer Brent. Didn't see anything of that name in Sherrill and reason for question. 

What's expensive? My Ascendtree was 100 clams I think.

How do you descend on an ascender??


----------



## B.Secord (Jul 21, 2009)

The lower handle has been changed, thats the old style Uni. The lower handle has been changed to an "L" shaped piece. 

Dave, now I know that your gizmo znd the Uni are different, the Unicsender is $450 US. Wespur markets then on-line.

Here is a more recent link: http://www.thompsontreetools.com/about.html OR http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JLlTH2W1BI


----------



## D Mc (Jul 21, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> It's being used SRT and is a glimpse into the future of tree rope climbing.



I agree. 

These are a couple of different ways I configure mine. The red fixe is just a tail-tending pulley used in conjunction with the upper ascender and pulley to form a z-rig creates a super smooth setup. Pulling the tail has the same feel as doubled rope technique only much, much, much smoother. 

I generally lose the top carabiner and footstrap on the upper ascender. Keeps things simpler. 

Dave


----------



## Rftreeman (Jul 21, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> I believe it's three to four hundred dollars.


It's $450.00 at WesSpur.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok, I'm sorry, but that thing doesnt exactly scream practical to me...


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 21, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Ok, I'm sorry, but that thing doesnt exactly scream practical to me...



That's the way I feel when I see all these mechanical friction devices. They look neat and fun but are they really worth the money and extra weight/gear to sort, etc.? But then again, I used to feel that way about the vt and micro pulleys and a whole gammit of other things I use in my current system all the time. And I would never go back to a blakes and closed system now.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jul 21, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Ok, I'm sorry, but that thing doesnt exactly scream practical to me...





Blakesmaster said:


> That's the way I feel when I see all these mechanical friction devices. They look neat and fun but are they really worth the money and extra weight/gear to sort, etc.? But then again, I used to feel that way about the vt and micro pulleys and a whole gammit of other things I use in my current system all the time. And I would never go back to a blakes and closed system now.


I'm still using the double rope with the beaner tied on with a bowline and use the tail with a taut-line hitch 2 under 1 over. Is that old school or what?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 21, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> I'm still using the double rope with the beaner tied on with a bowline and use the tail with a taut-line hitch 2 under 1 over. Is that old school or what?



Yeah, but you have to admit, Morgan makes that thing work pretty slick in his vids. I'd love to try one out for a rec climb but I'm just not sure I'd put it into normal use everyday. The "wear surfaces" issue scares me a bit. How long till it wears out and what's the rebuild cost?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 21, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> That's the way I feel when I see all these mechanical friction devices. They look neat and fun but are they really worth the money and extra weight/gear to sort, etc.? But then again, I used to feel that way about the vt and micro pulleys and a whole gammit of other things I use in my current system all the time. And I would never go back to a blakes and closed system now.



You mean open system right Blakes? If you are on a VT now that would have to be a closed system. Just checking.

I'm currently running a Schwabish on a 60 and 90 foot system and a Spiderjack on a 150 footer.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 21, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> You mean open system right Blakes? If you are on a VT now that would have to be a closed system. Just checking.
> 
> I'm currently running a Schwabish on a 60 and 90 foot system and a Spiderjack on a 150 footer.



Waitaminute. What? Maybe I got my terms all screwed up. Or maybe you do. I thought the difference between an open system and a closed system was the ability to change your tip without retying your friction hitch. i.e. an example of an open system is a blakes w/ split tail and closed would be a blakes tied with the end of your climb line. The vt I currently run can be slipped off my biner pulled through a different crotch and reconnected without ever touching my friction hitch. I figured that was what an "open" system was defined by but I was wrong once before, lol.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 21, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> Waitaminute. What? Maybe I got my terms all screwed up. Or maybe you do. I thought the difference between an open system and a closed system was the ability to change your tip without retying your friction hitch. i.e. an example of an open system is a blakes w/ split tail and closed would be a blakes tied with the end of your climb line. The vt I currently run can be slipped off my biner pulled through a different crotch and reconnected without ever touching my friction hitch. I figured that was what an "open" system was defined by but I was wrong once before, lol.



I said system, but I meant hitch, as in and open or closed friction hitch. A closed hitch means that both ends terminate at the krab, where an open hitch has one end hanging free causing it to be able to "roll out".

As far as an open or closed "system" the way you describe it, I haven't heard of that.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 22, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> I said system, but I meant hitch, as in and open or closed friction hitch. A closed hitch means that both ends terminate at the krab, where an open hitch has one end hanging free causing it to be able to "roll out".
> 
> As far as an open or closed "system" the way you describe it, I haven't heard of that.



Yeah, I just read that definition of open and closed hitches in my latest Tree Services magazine, had I read it last night I might not have been so confused. 

Anyway, I'd seen the terms open and closed system tossed 'round this sight a few times in the past and those definitions made sense to me.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 22, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> Yeah, I just read that definition of open and closed hitches in my latest Tree Services magazine, had I read it last night I might not have been so confused.
> 
> Anyway, I'd seen the terms open and closed system tossed 'round this sight a few times in the past and those definitions made sense to me.




You got it, tis all about the hitch my man.


----------



## Rickytree (Jul 23, 2009)

oldirty said:


> hey ricky. you do any crane work? i am burning through a ridiculous amount of prussic cord and wonder if i should just get the unicender.
> 
> 
> and....where the vid man?



I don't do alot of crane work anymore and can't really say if the uni would be good or not. It's been raining here for what seems like weeks. My concern is if the uni can be used on the line for a secondary lanyard. Or will it be too close to squeeze or possibly rub against the tree. When I was doing crane work I used the split tail and if I needed to climb back up I would get a groundie to pull down on my rope and used a micro pulley. I would burn up split tails but they were only 6 foot pieces of old climbing line so it didn't matter much. Will get the vid out soon. I'm not big on messing with the computer but will give it a go!


----------



## treevet (Jul 23, 2009)

I may spring for one of those gas powered "Raptors" if they ever get them out in production and at a reasonable price. Now that is gonna make for an easy day.


----------



## Rickytree (Jul 23, 2009)

treevet said:


> I may spring for one of those gas powered "Raptors" if they ever get them out in production and at a reasonable price. Now that is gonna make for an easy day.



If you got the GRCS, all you need is two ropes and a drill and perhaps a small generator and you have a power ascender. Hoping for some nice weather so can get a video going. Also ordered a micro grab for a adjustable lanyard for the unicender.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jul 23, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Just got it! And it's raining.. Tried it out in the garage and can not wait till tomorrow. But first I need to read and UNDERSTAND the directions. My hats off to Morgan!



Thats a coincidence. You asked me to write up about the SJ2 when I got it. However I was talked completely into a Unicender at an Oak wilt workshop so that's the way I'm going, but you beat me to it.

The guy who talked me into it had an SJ also and he was fed up of replacing the clutch. I decided to follow the words of wisdom. It looks like a solid piece of kit to me.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 23, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> If you got the GRCS, all you need is two ropes and a drill and perhaps a small generator and you have a power ascender. Hoping for some nice weather so can get a video going. Also ordered a micro grab for a adjustable lanyard for the unicender.



Or just get a bucket truck.


----------



## Rickytree (Jul 23, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Or just get a bucket truck.



Ya bucket trucks are good for trimming and removal of some trees but not all. And they cost alot to buy and keep on the road. I am usually not up in the tree a long time. Unicender plus the new ergovation saddle is going to do me fine. Besides I see how guys with bucket trucks take down trees and I am not impressed. When you own a bucket truck you pretty much stop learning on how to climb productively. The hardest part of tree work is the clean up and a bucket doesn't help with that. I would rather get a 570 Case and push the whole tree over and clean it up in an hour than use a bucket and take all day!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 23, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> The hardest part of tree work is the clean up



Hogwash.


----------



## Rickytree (Jul 23, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> Hogwash.



I suppose washing a hog would be pretty hard work as well, but aren't they natural dirty animals?:monkey:


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 23, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> I suppose washing a hog would be pretty hard work as well, but aren't they natural dirty animals?:monkey:



Not sure 'bout that, I ain't a farmer. I honestly don't think a hog even needs to be washed. Perhaps bull #### is a better term. Anyway, there's a lot I took issue with in your previous statement. There's good bucket guys and bad bucket guys. For the record, I'm a bad bucket guy but I can climb circles 'round most. Just because you've SEEN a bucket man operate don't mean you know jack #### about what it takes to do it WELL. And if you are used to trees with a landing zone big enough to push them over...well...you ain't SEEN much. It is true that when guys get a bucket they slow down a bit on learning the intricacies of climbing. I always laugh at the plywood highway some guys set up to get their bucket next to a dinky 40 foot spruce instead of strapping on the spikes and rockin' out. Bucket bunnies are useless turds if ya ask me. But saying that a bucket isn't worth it...hold on, mista. It's all about production and a good bucketman will outproduce a good climber any day in most situations.

And that bull #### about groundwork being harder than aerial ( be it bucket or climbing ) is crap and anyone who spends any time aloft knows it. That's a newbie groundie ##### if I ever heard one. I've done more than my fair share of ground-grind and the 20 pounds of muscle and the 10 times amount of joint ache I've put on since I stepped up a tree is more than enough evidence to debunk that statement. But if you never made that transition you wouldn't know. I guess it makes sense if all your trees can be pushed over with a backhoe.


----------



## Rickytree (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey I don't know who SH&T in your corn flakes but RELAX! By you judging a person and not knowing a thing shows your ignorance. I make magic happen and just not dropping whole trees. I have taken down the biggest tree in Southern Ontario 120 foot and 7.5 diameter at the base How are you going to get a bucket to that EH Chief? So before you start running your mouth go brush your teeth cuz it still stinks from the tainted corn flakes....


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 24, 2009)

Another beautiful thread imploding.


----------



## B.Secord (Jul 24, 2009)

1


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Hey I don't know who SH&T in your corn flakes but RELAX! By you judging a person and not knowing a thing shows your ignorance. I make magic happen and just not dropping whole trees. I have taken down the biggest tree in Southern Ontario 120 foot and 7.5 diameter at the base How are you going to get a bucket to that EH Chief? So before you start running your mouth go brush your teeth cuz it still stinks from the tainted corn flakes....



Hey man, I may have been a bit abrasive last night but I deal with that #### from groundies all day about their job being SO TOUGH, like I never had to do it. Anyway, I still stand by my point that if you can get a bucket to the tree it is hands down quicker to use that than to climb it, assuming you're as good a bucketman as a climber, and let me tell you, they are two very different animals. Sorry to piss on your thread, how you like that uni?


----------



## treevet (Jul 24, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> If you got the GRCS, all you need is two ropes and a drill and perhaps a small generator and you have a power ascender. Hoping for some nice weather so can get a video going. Also ordered a micro grab for a adjustable lanyard for the unicender.



With that raptor device you have the controls to yourself as it is on the saddle.. Also you don't have to damage a tree by torquing down a GRCS on conductive tissue. There was a vid here on AS a while back and it looked pretty good. Expensive tho.


----------



## Rickytree (Jul 25, 2009)

D Mc said:


> I agree.
> 
> These are a couple of different ways I configure mine. The red fixe is just a tail-tending pulley used in conjunction with the upper ascender and pulley to form a z-rig creates a super smooth setup. Pulling the tail has the same feel as doubled rope technique only much, much, much smoother.
> 
> ...




Nice set up Dave! I have the mars bars and was thinking that I could use the lower set and the uni to ascend with. Just waiting for the micro grab and the new saddle to arrive.


----------



## Rickytree (Jul 26, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> Sorry to piss on your thread, how you like that uni?



I hear you about the groundie situation. Mine thinks that we are operating on his girlfriend's schedule which isn't much. She doesn't work and their thinking home by 12 noon. I just lay out that if they don't like the hours then I will find someone else. Lots of guys out of work here since John Deere is closing up. And it don't take long to train someone. So no problem with getting going. It doesn't take me much either. Keep burying them in brush...Cheers!

As for the unicender, I haven't got to it yet cuz of weather and micro grab isn't here yet. Will keep you up to speed..


----------



## oldirty (Jul 26, 2009)

so Dmc. you recommend this thing for crane work?


----------



## oldirty (Jul 26, 2009)

and i guess it looks like you are using it on srt alone?


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 26, 2009)

Dont worry about that thing D, its just another way for them to get into our pockets, thats all. 

If your burning up that many hitch cords, then I'd suggest simply going a little slower. Of course I havent really gotten to climb with the new stuff much yet...so I suppose I'm not the best judge. Is it really that easy to burn those things??


----------



## D Mc (Jul 27, 2009)

oldirty said:


> so Dmc. you recommend this thing for crane work?



If you are using friction hitches with a doubled rope to come down, even though you are burning through the friction hitches, they are still probably your best option. They are inexpensive, easily replaced and pretty bomb proof. If you are coming down single rope, you might want to try a rack or a Q8 like Wesspur sells.









oldirty said:


> and i guess it looks like you are using it on srt alone?



I have been using single rope alot because I now have a tool that is capable of doing so. And I must say, it's kind of fun. 

You are not limited to just using single rope with the Uni. It also does doubled rope really well. I just don't think it is as well suited as hitches for long fast descents. That is not utilizing the properties that you are paying the big bucks for, which is a versatile ascender/descender combo. 

Dave


----------



## Rickytree (Jul 27, 2009)

Treetom said:


> costly little device. i hope you're pleased with it, ricky. a video would be cool. work safe.



Thanks Treetom! Are you climbing on a blake or ?


----------



## treevet (Jul 31, 2009)

Here's a $2500. alternative I mentioned earlier (been posted before)http://www.ropetekwraptor.com/products


----------

